
Neat new features in Git 2.7 - eatonphil
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2016/01/git-2.7-release/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3zji66/neat_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3zji66/neat_new_features_in_git_27/)

